# Damp dealers and warranties!!



## norrisg (Aug 17, 2011)

Bought my van from new in June 09. Serviced by same dealer at the end of year 1, all clear, and last week year 2.

This time they found damp, forgot to tell me, but then when i questioned them (after reading the paperwork in the car park) said someone should have phoned me....

Then they said that they are no longer a dealer for this particular make, and to go up the road to another dealership who still sell the brand.

They confirmed the damp, charged me another £40 for a test - which was a duplicate of the one i'd just paid for - but agreed to contact the manufacturers for me to request a factory repair. They also added that if it was something they could have fixed themselves, they wouldn't have because i didnt buy it from them!!

Here's my questions:

Have i potentially invalidated my warranty by having it serviced at a none brand dealership - even though it is an authorised repairer, in spite of me not knowing they didnt sell the brand anymore?

Should they have past me to the other dealership, or is my contract/warranty with them as the original supplier, and they should have made the repair arrangements - saving me another damp test.

How will i ever get any other repairs done if dealers only repair vans they sell?

Am i entitled to out of pocket expenses for the factory repair, and will they now extend the warranty for damp as in 12 months it'll have run out and what if they ddon'tfix it properly!!??

thanks for your help!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 
Four down one to go.

Come on Norris, make my day with number five :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Norris

Although your warranty is with the original dealer, in the case of a water ingress issue, it will be the manufacturer who covers the cost. When I had a little problem with my old van, the dealer contacted the manufacturer and got approval to fix it. In the case of the original dealer not being an official dealer any more, any repairs would need to be done by another official dealer. It should not matter who does the annual habitation inspection, as long as the results are documented.

Hope this helps.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You should get a double thanks for that Gerald :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I take it from DTP's comment that that is your fourth post so we may or may not get a reply to this but here goes.

Your contract in law is with the dealer who sold you the van. If it is still under warranty then they should be responsible for the repairs regardless of whether or not they are still dealers for that make. It is up to them to make arrangements with the manufacturers and/or even someone else to do the work, it is not for you to have to traipse around to find someone to do it.

If you have problems then ask Trading Standards to put some pressure on them.

JohnW


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Norris has just one post left to say "Thank You" :lol:


----------



## norrisg (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank You!!

Can the response from Wizzo, be taken as gospel? I'd like to claim for the second damp proof test and out of pocket expenses of around 40 miles from the supplying dealer.

They will clearly refuse but i fancy a bit of small claims court - its quiet at work and might be fun - rather get my facts straight first though!!

Off to Scotland in the van shortly, dont mind the rain, lets face it, its wet on the inside anyway !! (staying overnight at the services on the way, must remember to tape up my number plates!!!)

As many have commented this is my last free post, but i reckon i can see value you for my £12.50!!! (i found a tenner yesterday and will save another ten tonight,,,see 'tape' above.)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

norrisg said:


> Thank You!!
> Can the response from Wizzo, be taken as gospel?
> 
> 
> ...


----------

